# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Мой Миг-21МФ

## Александр II

Вот, выставляю на обсуждение кокпит Миг-21МФ в 32-ом от трумпа. Модель делается на заказ. Условие заказа – изкоробочная сборка. Так что кокпит собирался из того, что было. Тонировка производилась след. методами: гуашь+фейри+вода. Местами прошёлся сухой кистью с серебром. 

Спасибо за внимание. 

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Класс! Но ИМХО надо еще чуток сух. кисти.

----------


## Александр II

> Класс! Но ИМХО надо еще чуток сух. кисти.


Возможно. Кстати, у меня скоро в строительстве спарка на заказ. Так что, максимально постараюсь учесть все замечания!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

И, общий вид. По мере продвижения работы - буду выкладывать фотки.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Здравствуйте Александр II!
Паралельно с Вами я сейчас делаю такую же машину,есть пару вопросов как к профессионалу:
-Дело дошло до покраски,по всем имеющимся фотографиям делаю вывод,что реальный цвет самолёта(если делать не в камуфляже)не чисто серебристый.Он какой то ближе к серому,какая то смесь серебра,голубизны и серого.Какой в данной ситуации выход?Неужели придётся мешать несколько красок?Да и хочется сделать в листовом эффекте...Что посоветуете?
Исходя из имеющихся на нашем рынке красок-это полная палитра humblor и revel.Ещё нитра от звезды.С водоэмульсионными красками дела иметь не хочу...как то не понравились(быстро густеют и засоряют аэрограф...зубами не отгрызёшь).
-В комплекте нет декалей со звёздами и бортовыми номерами.Будете рисовать сами или есть какие то варианты.Комплект технички от бегемота я приобрел(улётная штука)а вот со звёздами проблемма...боюсь с моим опытом через трафареты красиво не нанесу.
спасибо.

----------


## Александр II

Я буду красить по той же технологии, что и реальные самолёты. Аллюминиевую пудру смешаю с лаком, и получается тот самый оттенок!!! Местами буду АКАН-ом. АКАН-ом буду подкрашивать панели для имитации листового эффекта.
ОЗ - попросил у друга. Спасибо REDCAT-у!!! С трафаретами у самого сложности.

------------
Александр.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

А что если попробовать деки от других самолётов...апример 48 масштаб более крупные модели...например АН-12,АН-26.По размеру вроде бы очень близко...Сам не мерял,но визуально вроде бы где то рядом.
И ещё...Когда покрасите можно фото с акцентом именно на те элементы листового эффекта которые нужно выделить другим цветом?
На мой взгляд там просматривается какая то закономерность в других оттенках цвета...Вот только не имею большого количества фото в разных ракурсах для того чтобы понять что надо выделить

----------


## Александр II

с раскраской - конечно выложу дет.фотки. сейчас модель тока задувается в аллюминий. как тока начну делать листовой эффект - буду сюда выкладывать фотки.

оз я думаю не такая уж и большая проблема подобрать.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Вот, начало окраски......

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Ну вот и дождались...
То чего я боялся и не очень понимал.самолёт блестит и переливается неестественным серебром...Наверное матовый лак его преобразит...Но как получить голубоватый оттенок.

----------


## Александр II

Купите АКАН, и не мучайтесь. Номер "86004". Я модель сначала покрасил пудрой, и потом решил сверху ещё и АКАН-ом пройтись, вот и результат на фото!

----------
Александр.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Было бы так просто.На форуме АКАН по какой то причине хвалят все...наверное класная штука.Да вот только нет его в Харьковской губернии.

----------


## Александр II

> Было бы так просто.На форуме АКАН по какой то причине хвалят все...наверное класная штука.Да вот только нет его в Харьковской губернии.


Да, но ведь можно купить в интернет-магазине. Или попросить знакомых чтобы купили и выслали.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Вот, и начал воиспрозводить так называемый листовой эффект. Я добился того, чего и добивался. С определённых точек он смотрится по разному. Местами он кажется чёрным, а местами его вообще не заметно!  :Smile:  

Завтра буду красить панели в аркий аллюминий!

------------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

------------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

----------
Александр.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Доброе время суток!!!
большое спасибо за подробные фотографии...Просто супер...Вырисовывается именно то что должно быть на самом деле.
Не сочтите за навязчивость...А можно узнать что добавлялось в серебристую краску и в каком количестве для получения такого оттенка...или это уже другая краска?Я так понял будет ещё одиноттенок?
Можно поподробнее...
Спасибо.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Вижу снизу сняты два пилона...Судя по всему при установке заново шпаклеваться уже не будут?

----------


## Александр II

Мой вам совет!!! Не клейти пилоны. Мне 2мешались и я их оторвал. потом опять приклею. Короч так. За основу был взят базовый цвет, и в него добавлено примерно 7-8процентов серо-чёрного, и были окрашены лючки по бокам в районе фюзеляжа, и потом добавлено к этим 7-8процентам ещё где-то 5, и окрашено остальное. Ещё местами будут окрашены панели в аркий аллюминий, и в аллюминий с каплей голубого!

-------------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

И ещё!!! Учтите одно!!! Определённой схемы лист.эффекта не было! Красить надо по определённому борту, но так как у меня борт вымышленный, то я глянул фотки разных мигов и крашу примерно. Так что, можете потом окрасить по моему Миг-у, а можете и сами что-нибудь сделать.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

В целом не плохо,но...................................  .................
сборочка-то хромает,щели есть там где не нужно,например сзади в корневой части крыла,хвост не аккуратно посажен,нету в реале там таких "швов".

----------


## Александр II

Да Евгений, спорить не буду. Есть упущения.....

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Вот, окрашенный Миг-21...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## FLOGGER

"Александр 2-ой" мешает восприятию фоток.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Да...личное клеше немного мешает воспринимать фотки.Что происходит далее?Как то притихло...С нетерпением жду продолжения.

----------


## Александр II

сейчас заканчиваю класть техничку. вечером или завтра утром выложу фотки.

----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

тока вот что-то на фотках зелёный получился оч оч тёмный. в жизни он намного светлее!!!!!

----------
Александр.

----------


## fsl

Акан в полной гамме есть в Киеве(как вариант)А вообще найдите просто серебрянку можно из баллонов,в строительных магазинах они даже по одтенкам разные есть(значительно дешевле Акана,хотя я сам им пользуюсь)тонировку можно делать путем добавления цапон лаков(Тамия Ревелл)очень хороший эффект получается при задувании аэром под разными углами маскируя каждый лист.В общем не паханое поледля творчества,по нашим временам.УДАЧИ

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Здравствуйте Александр!
Возникли вопросы...будьте любезны...если не трудно.
1.Сборку и я закончил..но...как у плохого танцора...остались лишние детали на литниках.В основном волнуют три пары маленьких заборников воздуха (на литнике С) и ещё кое какие мелкие деталюшки.В инструкции деталей под такими номерами не нашёл...пересмотрел кучу фотографий реальных самолётов...но не куда эти заборники клеить...Просьба...откройте занавес тайны...это только на этом комплекте лишние детали или это система такая...чтобы не скучно было.
2.Я вижу перед покраской Вы не устанавливали ПВД.Это будет клеиться после покраски? Каким же образом тогда шпаклевать места стыков?Или существует какая то хитрая технология?То же касается и сопла самолёта.На мой взгляд приклеить без шпаклевания эти детали которые всегда попадают под пристальный взгляд не получится.
Спасибо.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

что то заглохла ветка...где же продолжение?

----------


## Александр II

детали остались возможно из-за того что комлект-то рассчитан на несколько модификаций, это возможно от других. у меня тож куча осталась... ПВД подогнал в сухую, и было приклеено уже на готовый самолёт. Сопло встало отлично!

Модель уже давно у заказчика, и он ей оч оч рад!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

А фотографий готового изделия не будет?Тема не завершена.

----------


## Александр II

я не успел его обфоткать. надо будет заказчика попросить, чтобы он его отъяснял. так что фотки будут..., вот только когда?

------------
Александр.

----------

